# What vitamins do you take?



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm curious about the properties of vitamins and how they psychologically and physiologically affect me. 

I research and learn as much as possible, through reading and testing, what works best for me. Never do I exceed the number I should take, but I like to experiment with new types, every so often. 

As of now, I take:

1.) Fish Oil Pills

2.) Men's Once-A-Day Multi-vitamins

3.) St. John's Wort

4.) L-Theanine

I'm currently researching into L-Theanine. It's interesting how a supplement can manipulate chemical reactions in your brain to affect your disposition. 

L-Theanine is an amino acid derivative, an extract from tea leaves, which works similar to a natural Prozac. Various studies have shown that L-Theanine produces more Alpha frequency brain-waves, which associates with a deep relaxation and alertness, without making one feel drowsy. 

More on L-Theanine:

http://www.amazing-green-tea.com/theanine.html
http://www.amazing-green-tea.com/the...-benefits.html

What vitamins do you people eat, swallow, ingest, stick up your ass, inject in your veins, chew, and so on?


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

If I'm feeling down/depressed, I usually take it as a sign that my B-vitamins are low, so I'll take a supplement for a few days.

If I get sick, I take an obscene amount of vitamin C until I get better.

Other than that, nadda.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

I take:

Evening Primrose Oil

Vitamin B6

Magnesium

Agnus Castus

All to help me deal with Premenstrual syndrome.


----------



## OxidativeCleavage (Dec 27, 2010)

As a chemist I personally don't feel comfortable taking dietary supplements and vitamins etc because they lack sufficient FDA regulation.. So I get what I need via a carefully planned diet instead...

"False labeling" and "contamination" are major problems because dietary supplements are still chemicals that you are putting in your body.. if you don't know what's actually in the pill you're taking because of poor manufacturing processes, handling, shipping, compound stability issues, etc then you cannot make an informed decision.... If the concentrations etc of the supplement you're taking are not correct problems with the kinetics of your body's biochemistry will be experienced.. this can result in up/down regulation of important pathways among other things.. If the compound your ingesting isn't what is listed on the bottles then undesired chemical reactions could easily be taking place - in the cases where the body has no pathway through which to eliminate the compound you could be getting aggregation and build up of undesired waste in places that aren't ideal... 

That being said: taking supplements and vitamins is a personal choice but I do think that everyone should be adequately educated about what they're doing so that everyone is able to make informed decisions... Thus, I've included a link to a wikipedia article on this subject if anyone is interested in reading more... 

"In the U.S., contamination and false labeling are "not uncommon".[23] Independent certification programs exist, but these may have problems as well. United States Pharmacopeia manages the Dietary Supplement Verification Program (DSVP). Its USP Verified Mark seal indicates that the product has been tested for integrity, purity, dissolution, and safe manufacturing,[24] and it is the only certification program which conducts random off-the-shelf testing.[23] The USP program will not certify products which contain ingredients that the USP's Dietary Supplement Information Expert Committee determines have a safety risk.[25] *ConsumerLab.com randomly tests some dietary supplements and makes the results available to subscribers. It has reported that 25% of the supplements it tests have problems, and for multivitamins about half had problems.[22] In 2008 ConsumerLab criticized the USP for proposing a 10 microgram perdaily serving limit on lead in dietary supplements and drugs. It noted that under the FDA's 2006 guidance on lead in candy, only 0.2 micrograms of lead per serving are allowed*.[26] NSF International,[27] HFL Sport Science,[28] and the Natural Products Association[29] also have a dietary supplement certification programs." - Dietary supplement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

^Interesting!

at my risk, :happy: I take:
-Centrum
-Citracal
-Magnesium
-Biotin
-Omega 3's
-Super B comoplex
-Vitamin e
-Iron

I obviously don't eat that much (cannot afford to put food on the table).. Okay- I eat as nutritiously as much as I can whenever possible. heheh


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I had some very detailed blood work done which showed deficiencies in certain vitamins. So I take what I need.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

St. John's Wort and 5-HTP for my depression. Also I generally take Vitamin C tablets.


----------



## PistisSophia (Jan 2, 2011)

I take a multivite. I have hypothyroidism and am often anemic. I eat way too much junk food, i.e., pretzels, sweets.


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

I haven't been sick for 10 years and haven't consumed any form of tablet for perhaps longer than that. I take my vitamins from different sorts of fruit and vegetables., most of them come from my parent's garden.


----------



## dealuna (Jan 27, 2011)

Vit E, C and B complex


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

nevermore said:


> St. John's Wort and 5-HTP for my depression. Also I generally take Vitamin C tablets.


I used to take both but I didn't enjoy the chemical reaction in my brain. I felt overly groggy and more introverted than usual. Perhaps I had too much serotonin from taking both vitamins. I enjoy the affects associated with St. John's Wort. I'm generally more mellow and positive but that could be a placebo effect; however, there is a distinct mindset that comes with St. John's Wort; I'm not too anxious and approach daily situations in a calmer manner. On the other hand, 5-HTP temporarily cures my insomnia, possibly because of serotonin and melatonin.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Effervescent vitamin C and soft-capsule vitamin E. Haven't got around looking for a multivitamin. I think I need calcium and B complex too. *makes a note* : I


----------



## coralima (Nov 2, 2010)

I take vitamin B in the morning and vitamin D at night. My dad who is a doctor is really into vitamin D especially in our area. There is very little sunlight (the main natural source of vitamin D) during the winter time. I will probably stop the vitamin d in the summer when I am able to go out more. In general, I won't take a mulit vitamin because the different vitamins and minerals can affect eachother's absorbtion in your body. I tried St. John's wort but read it might effect the BC pill so I stopped.


----------



## Roostallion (Feb 6, 2011)

I take a once a day multivitamin every day. If I'm going to be drinking I take a couple of b vitamins, helps me with hangovers :wink:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Hair, Skin, and Nails Multi-Vitamin (with Biotin!)

Folic Acid 

Vitamin C

Melatonin

I've also taken garlic supplements and fish oil supplements in the past. I'm not naming any herbs I've taken in the past because I don't believe those count as "vitamins."


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

I take vitamin awesome
I get a daily dose


----------



## Elwin (Feb 17, 2011)

Vitamin D3 over the fall/winter.


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

I like to take a fish oil, b12, multivitamin, plant supplement, vitamin c, vitamin d, calcium occasionally. Though generally I find it's a recipe for very expensive urine.


----------



## retypepassword (Apr 11, 2010)

I take vitamin B12. That's basically it.


----------



## keyso (Feb 16, 2011)

I eat very few foods, so I take multivitamins -- fooling myself that it makes up for an unbalanced diet.

\o/


----------



## keyso (Feb 16, 2011)

edit: sorry, I seem to have double-posted. ;(


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank's for the thread you reminded me to take my pills :tongue:


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Multivitamins (teenager ones that are nice and chewable) and rosehip+vitamin C (chewable too!)


----------



## Carlinrayenz (Feb 23, 2011)

1.Deficiencies diseases such as malabsorption of vitamins and minerals due to countries;
2.Deficiency addition of vitamins and minerals can itself cause disease (such as vitamins (a) as diabetes and liver disease);
3. To high doses of drugs for high cholesterol niacin) and minerals can be used in the Vitamins.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

A lot of you are taking fish oil - be sure to let your doctor know about that if you are going to have planned surgery, as fish oils can thin the blood and reduce clotting (NOT a good thing after surgery). Too much omega 3 can be a bad thing.

I only take B12, because I know I need it. Aside from that, nada.


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

I take food, whole, unadulterated, for the eating of. 
I have a fine vegetable garden, fruit and nut trees, eat a lot of yogurt, fish and eggs. 
If I take any supplements at all, they are Calcium, for many years of gluten-allergy bone damage, and Valerian, for disturbed sleep patterns.

Oh: and the odd bit of carrion, here and there


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I am sx/so/sp (Enneagram instincts). I don't take vitamins. I really, really need to though, as I have very poor health. I assume that those with sp last are the least likely to take vitamins. I'm the last person to worry about my health.


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

hmwith said:


> I am sx/so/sp (Enneagram instincts). I don't take vitamins. I really, really need to though, as I have very poor health. I assume that those with sp last are the least likely to take vitamins. I'm the last person to worry about my health.


By what you write, you _are_ concerned about your health. 
Better wake up and notice. 
Best of luck with it


----------



## phEight (Dec 17, 2010)

Good quality fish oil. Quality is key here. It's very important to supplement with healthy fatty acids, especially in the western world. The bad fats are pro-inflammatory and the healthy ratio of pro-inflammatory to anti-inflammatory fats is severely out of whack in most people who eat fast food and unhealthy foods. Excessive inflammation is not good for you.

Vitamin D3, something EVERYONE needs to supplement with. If it's not common knowledge already, it will be.

Acetyl-L-Carnitine, which helps your mitochondria (energy harnessing machines in cells) function well. 

Alpha Lipoic Acid, which is synergistic with Acetyl-L-Carnitine and is a potent antioxidant that is both fat and water soluble (meaning it's antioxidant properties are widely distributed in the body). It helps keep blood sugar levels in check as well.

Vitamin B-complex. Not daily, but every now and then and every time I happen to use SAM-e. 

Magnesium. A quality magnesium, not one that consists of magnesium oxide (most magnesium supplements found at walmart or something are magnesium oxide, see the label) because that form is very poorly bioavailable. This is another very important mineral. Check out the book "The Magnesium Factor." 

I have a bunch of other supplements, but nothing else I take almost regularly.


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

tine said:


> Multivitamins (teenager ones that are nice and chewable) and rosehip+vitamin C (chewable too!)


Kiddy vitamins are the best!


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

the crow said:


> By what you write, you _are_ concerned about your health.
> Better wake up and notice.


I'd say that noting something is different than being concerned about it.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

hmwith said:


> I am sx/so/sp (Enneagram instincts). I don't take vitamins. I really, really need to though, as I have very poor health. I assume that those with sp last are the least likely to take vitamins. I'm the last person to worry about my health.


 I had terrible health until I had my tonsils removed recently  Give it a go! Two weeks of pain for a lifetime of joy!


----------



## cam3llia (Mar 5, 2011)

I chew on Omega-3 and multivitamins.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope to get the vast majority from a well balanced diet. However, I have always taken a Centrum to cover any lacks there. More recently, I added in some Flaxseed and Fish oil (mostly Omega 3s) to better balance the cholesterol picture - seems to be working.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Cod liver oil... only to strengthen my hair though lol


----------



## Sea Anenome (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm almost 34 and take Flintstones vitamins - no joke! I see no reason to swallow "horse pills" when I can enjoy a tasty chewable or gummy vitamin instead.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Sea Anenome said:


> I'm almost 34 and take Flintstones vitamins - no joke! I see no reason to swallow "horse pills" when I can enjoy a tasty chewable or gummy vitamin instead.


ha! Same here. Of course, I can't resist eating an extra vitamin or two...I figure that probably only 50% of it gets absorbed, so "overdosing" is merely "insurance"...

I ate a whole jar of the Flinstones vitamins when I was 5...I'm still alive!


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Fish oil, b-12, one a day, vitamin D, and calcium


----------



## pgpalmer (Mar 23, 2011)

Vitamin C: I take this when I'm ill.
Vitamin D: I take 2000 IUs per day if I spend it outside, and 4000 IUs if I spend it inside.


----------



## Wolf78 (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't take any artificial vitamins. 

I subsist on healthy food with a good mixture of 
- whole-grain bread
- potatoes/pasta/brown rice
- fresh seasons fruit and vegetables 
- dairy products like cheese, milk, yoghurt, curd
- meat (pork/beef/poultry) and eggs
- at least once a week fish

And of course as much as possible of these foods are organic.

I avoid softdrinks and prefer green tea or mineral water.


----------

